
How many people to send to Proxima Centauri to be sure someone actually arrives - Kaibeezy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611485/this-is-how-many-people-wed-have-to-send-to-proxima-centauri-to-make-sure-someone-actually/
======
Kaibeezy
Why not assume stasis for the journey?
([http://philome.la/johnayliff/seedship/play](http://philome.la/johnayliff/seedship/play))
Advances are being made. ([https://www.nasa.gov/content/torpor-inducing-
transfer-habita...](https://www.nasa.gov/content/torpor-inducing-transfer-
habitat-for-human-stasis-to-mars)) The number of people needed for genetic
diversity remains just as important once you land.

6300 years? Why not wait a while for propulsion tech that enables constant
acceleration/deceleration at 1g? Transit time drops to 3.6 years.
([http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Relativity/SR/Rocket/r...](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Relativity/SR/Rocket/rocket.html))
OK, there are serious engine efficiency, fuel load and radiation issues. Not
sure what the current thinking suggests is possible. Links?

